# Do I need to gain more muscle mass before I compete in bodybuilding?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I am a 40-year-old male 5’10″, 183 lbs. I’ve lifted most of my life and was a competitive bodybuilder in my early 20′s. In my 30′s I got married, had a child, and got fat. Three years ago, I was 186 lbs with 22% body fat. I began the Body For Life Program which got [...]

*Read More...*


----------

